# المفهوم الحقيقي لشفاعة الكفارية وصلوات القديسين



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*  المفهوم الحقيقي لشفاعة الكفارية وصلوات القديسين*






   " ولما أخذ السفر خرت الأربعة الحيوانات والأربعة والعشرون شيخا أمام الحمل، ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوة بخورا هي صلوات القديسين " (رؤ8:5) 

مقدمة 
السيد المسيح هو شفيع الوحيد كما قال بولس الرسول: " لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح" (1تي5:2)

*مفهوم الشفاعة
قد تعنى الشفاعة التوسط بين اثنين، 
و المحاماة عن الغير، 
ولكنها تشمل أيضاً معنى التوسل لأجل الآخرين**. *
* أنواع الشفاعة
** هناك ثلاث أنواع للشفاعة** :* ​ 
*أولاً: الشفاعة الكفارية*
وهي الشفاعة التي يقوم بها الإنسان يسوع المسيح وحده "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح" (1تي5:2) وأيضاً "إن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا" (1يو1:2،2)، "من هو الذي يدين. المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضاً الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله الذي أيضاً يشفع فينا" (رو34:8)، "فمن ثم يقدر أن يخلّص أيضاً إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله إذ هو حيّ في كل حين ليشفع فيهم" (عبر25:7)، "لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأُحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين" (أش12:53)، "فرأى أنه ليس إنسان وتحيّر من أنه ليس شفيع. فخلّصت ذراعه لنفسه وبره هو عضده" (أش16:59). 

*ثانياً: الشفاعة النيابية*
وهي الشفاعة التي يقوم بها الروح القدس في قلوبنا كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "وكذلك الروح أيضا يعين ضعفاتنا. لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلّي لأجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنّات لا ينطق بها" ( رو26:8)

يلاحظ أن شفاعة الروح القدس النيابية هي في قلوبنا، وبالأنّات التي لا يُنطق بها بينما شفاعة المسيح الكفارية هي شفاعة بالدم المسفوك على الصليب. 

*ثالثاً: الشفاعة التوسلية* 
*التعريف الصحيح : هي توسلات وتضرعات وصلوات المؤمنين بعضهم لأجل بعض من منطلق المحبة وعضوية جسد المسيح*

*وهي ثلاثة أنواع**: *

*1- شفاعة الأحياء على الأرض لأجل أحياء آخرين على الأرض أيضاً* 
وهذا النوع من الشفاعة واضح في قول يعقوب الرسول: "... صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض" (يع16:5). وايضاً " فاسأل قبل كل شيء أن تقام تضرعات وصلوات وتوسلات و تشكرات من اجل جميع الناس من اجل الملوك وكل ذي منصب لنقضي حياة مطمئنة هادئة بكل تقوى وكرامة " ( 2تيمو2: (1 

*2- شفاعة الأحياء على الأرض لأجل المنتقلين*
يتضح هذا النوع من صلوات بولس الرسول لأجل أنيسيفورس: "ليعط الرب رحمة لبيت أنيسيفورس لأنه مراراً كثيرة أراحني ... ليعطه الرب أن يجد رحمة من الرب في ذلك اليوم" (2تي16:1-18) ويتضح من سياق الحديث أن أنيسيفورس كان قد انتقل والرسول بولس يطلب له ولعائلته. 

*3- شفاعة المنتقلين لأجل الأحياء الذين على الأرض*
بدافع الحب الذي يربط أعضاء جسد المسيح المؤمنين الذين في السماء وعلى الأرض يطلب الذين انتقلوا من أجل الذين على الأرض حتى لا يذهبوا إلى الجحيم بل يكون لهم نصيب في النعيم.ويقول القديس بولس " فإني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة أخرى تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا " ( رومية8: 38 ) و " فما أنتم بعد اليوم غرباء أو ضيوف بل أنتم مع القديسين رعية واحدة ومن أهل بيت الله بنيتم على أساس الرسل والأنبياء وحجر الزاوية هو المسيح يسوع نفسه لأنه به يتمسك البناء كله وينمو ليكون هيكل مقدس في الرب وبه انتم أيضاً مبنيين معا لتصيروا مكان لله بالروح " ( أفسس 
*
أما عن صلوات القديسين فإليكم بعض الآيات التي تبرهن عليها:*
 " ... الأربعة والعشرون شيخا أمام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخورا هي صلوات القديسين" (رؤ8:5)، "وجاء ملاك آخر وأعطي بخوراً كثيراً لكي يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذي أمام العرش. فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك أمام الله" (رؤ 8 : 3 ،4 )

*من هذا يتضح أن شفاعة القديسين هي صلوات يرفعها القديسون لأجل الكنيسة جسد المسيح ، وليست مثل الشفاعة الكفارية بدم المسيح بأي حال من الأحوال**. *


كيف يقبل الله صلوات القديسين وهم أموات؟
القديسون المنتقلون ليسوا أمواتاً فالسيد المسيح قال: " … إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب وليس هو إله أموات بل إله أحياء *لأن الجميع عنده أحياء*" (لوقا( 20:  (38

كنيستنا على تواصل مع الماضي والمستقبل والذين رقدوا على رجاء القيامة والحياة الابدية يسبقوننا الى الرب وهم يصلون اليه في الكنيسة السماوية وكما انت تصلي لاخيك هكذا يصلي كل ابناء الكنيسة لبعضهم البعض. وطلبنا لصلوات القديسين هي كما يقول يعقوب الرسول " طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا "

*العلاقة مع الله موجودة ومحورية فانت لا تصلي لغير الله ولكنك تطلب معونة الاخرين بان يشاركوك بصلاتهم ويوحدوها معك*

*إليكم مثل من الحياة: إذا كان شفيعي القديس نيقولاوس العجائبي. هل يعني أنه لا أستطيع الكلام مع الله والصلاة له إلا بواسطة القديس نيقولاوس؟* 

*لا أبداً * 
*فأنا أول ما أبدأ بالصلاة مثلاً أصلي " أبانا الذي في السموات ... " لا أقول أبداًَ " أيها القديس نيقولاوس أخبر أبانا الذي في السموات أن ... " ليست هذه الشفاعة ولم تكن يوماً هكذا** .*

*شفاعة القديس *هي أن يكون مثلي الأعلى في حياتي أقرأ سيرته وأتعلم كيف اجتهد ليصل الى القداسة ولماذا استحقها في نظر الكنيسة .. في* نظر المسيح كلنا** قديسين وكلنا مدعوين للقداسة وكلنا نصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض وهذه هي شفاعة الأخوة .. *


  أحدنا عندما يمرّ في محنة ما قد يقول لأخوته ساعدوني بصلواتكم ، هذا طبيعي أن يشعر الإنسان بأخوته الى جانبه في وقت الضيق وهذا له كبير الأثر في تخفيف المعاناة ، هذه هي شفاعتنا بعضنا ببعض ، ونحن في نظر المسيح قديسين ، القديس ليس إنساناً كاملاً بل انسان مجاهد ، القديس ليس فوق الخطيئة بل هو مجرّب فيها أكثر من سواه ، القديس ليس منزهاً وليس نصف آلهة بل هو كرّس نفسه للرب ومات عن العالم ليحظى بالملكوت ... 

فإذا كنا نحن نطلب صلوات بعضنا لأجل بعض هل نلغي بذلك دورنا الشخصي في الصلاة المباشرة لله؟ 
*حاشا فلا صلاة ولا شفاعة ولا واسطة ستقربنا من المسيح ما لم نقترب منه بأنفسنا ونلمسه بأيدينا الروحية لنصرخ له كما صرخ توما " ربي وإلهي* "

*معية القديسين*
*إن المشاركة بين المؤمنين، بالروح القـدس الواحد فيهم، لا يقـطعها الموت ، فالمحبة أقوى من الموت*

*وما يسمّى شركة القـديسين، ونترجمه هنا معـيّة القديسين ـ *والمعـيّة كلمة عربية جميلة جدًا لا ترادفها كلمة فى أيّة لغـة أخرى ـ *وهى تعنى هنا* *القـديسين الذين عـلى الأرض والقديسين الذين فى السماء، *بحيث أن الرسول بولس يسمى المسيحيين، هنا عـلى الأرض، قديسين، وحيث أن القـديس هو الذ خُصّص لمسيح وكُرّس له، والقـديس ليس هو البطـل، فالمسيحية ليس فيها ما يسمّى بطولة ـ هذه المعـيّة تعنى أن ثمّة عُرى لا تنفـصم بين الذين هم عـلى الأرض والذين إنتقلوا إلى الله 

لأنه إذا كان المسيح واحـدًا، إذا كان المسيح غـالبًا الموت فغـلبته تفعـل الآن وإلا فليست شيئًا 

إذا قلنا أننا كلنا أموات ونفـنى فى القـبور وأن المسيح سوف يعـيدنا إليه فـقـط فى اليوم الأخـير فهـذا القـول يعـنى أن ثمة فجـوة بين قيامة المخلص واليـوم الأخـير وأن هـذه الفجـوة لا يسدها أحد... 

ليس صحيحًا أنى أنا مع الله لوحـدى... 

أنا معـكم وكلنا، بعـضنا البعـض، مع الله... 

هـذه هى الإنسانية، هـذا هـو جسد المسيح... 

المسيح هـو فى الذين يحبونه، هـؤلاء أعـضاء لا ينفـصل بعـضها عـن البعـض الآخـر... 

والله الآب هـو أبو هـذه العائلة والمسيح يشكلها والروح القـدس مبثـوث فيها... 

هـذه حقيقة الإنجيل... 

وحيث أن إيماننا أن المسيح قـد قام حقًا فهـو، من الآن، مهـيمن عـلى هذه الجماعة، أى أن قيامته، إنقاذه الإنسان من الخطيئة والفساد، هذه القـيامة فاعـلة وإلا فمعـنى هـذا أن اليوم الأخير مفـصول عتن القيامة وكأن المسيح ذكرى نلهج بها... 

أى أن ثمة هـوة هائلة بين المجئ الأول والمجئ الثانى إذا لم يكن هـناك قـديسون، إذا لم يوجـد أنـاس موصـولون بعـضهم مع بعـض... 

الكنيسة، بالتالى، فى جانب من جوانبها، وهى هـذه الموصولية بين كنيسة الأرض وكنيسة الأبكار المكتوبين فى السماء...

وهذه الموصولية تمثلها الكـاس المقـدسة عـندما نضع فيها أجزاء الأحياء والأموات، بعـد مناولة المؤمنين، فتمـتزج الأعـضاء الحية، أى الأحياء العائشون هـنا، والأعـضاء الذين انتقـلوا إلى الله، الذين ذُكروا، والقـديسون ممثلين بتسع طغـمات عـن يسار الحمل، ووالدة الإله التى هى عـن يمين الجوهرة فى الصينية...


  يتحد هـؤلاء بالدم الإلهى... 

هذا يعـنى أن دم المسيح الذى سُكب انبث فى الدنيا ويجمع الأحياء والأموات، يجمع الذين مُجـدوا فى قـداسة معـلنة والذين انتقـلوا ولم يُمجّـدوا فى قـداسة معـلنة ولكنهم يساهمون فى حـياة الله والذين، هم عـلى الأرض، يسعـون سعـيًا... 

هـؤلاء كلهم مربطـون بعـضهم مع بعـض بدم الحمل الإلهى وهم معـيّة... 

ولذا فالإنسان ليس هو، فقط، ابن اليوم... 

الإنسان مسنود... 

أنا موصول، منذ ألفى سنة، بأناس سبقـونى، بهـذه المواكب التى تتعاقب بالشهادة والدم والأسقـفية والذبيحة المستمرة... 

شفاعة القديسين
من أجـل هـذا فالدعاء للقديسين ـ وهو ما يسمّمونه الشفاعة ـ هو نتيجة منطقية لكونهم: 
[ وَلَيْسَ هُوَ إِلَهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ أَحْيَاءٍ لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ عِنْدَهُ أَحْيَاءٌ " [ لوقا 20: 38 

ويقول صاحب نشيد الأنشاد: 

[ أَنَا نَائِمَةٌ وَقَلْبِي مُسْتَيْقِظٌ " [ نشيد الأنشاد 5: 2 "... 

إذًان فهؤلاء النائمون فى القبور ليسوا أمواتًا، قلوبهم يقظة... 

وإذا أردتم تمييزًا فلسفيًا بين النفس والجسد، فنفوس هؤلاء، منذ الآن، قائمة من الموت... 

نفوسهم قائمة بفعل المسيح وأجسادهم منحلة وهذه المقبرة ختمناها بالماء المقدس فأشرنا بهذه الطريقة الرمزية إلى أنها استهلال للقيامة، إنها بدء، إنتظار.. هذا الانتظار هو تطلّع على ما سوف يكون... 

*ولكن عندنا، هنا، امـران**: *

عندنا ـ* وهذا رأى وليس عـقـيدة ـ* أن بعض الأجساد لا تفنى ولكن تبقى طرية، مثال على ذلك: المطران صـدقة الموضوع فى دير مارإلياس ـ شوبا، وقد توفى منذ ما يقرب من مئة وخمسين سنة ولم يزل اللحم على جسده وكذلك شعره... 

*وكثيرين من أجساد القديسين لم تر فسادًا محفوظة بالكاتدرائية بكلوت بك بالقاهرة**... 
*
*عن هذه الحالات يقـول سمعان اللاهوتى* الحديث انها حالة وسط وأن ثمة إنتظار لملكوت السماوات بحيث أن الجسد لا ينحل ويبقى فى حالة وسطى للدلالة على أن هذه الأجساد سوف تبعث... 

وبصرف النظر عن هذا الرأى ، ثمة أمر آخـر مهم هو بقايا رفات القديسين وبقايا الشهداء المحفوظة فى الكنائس والأديرة... 

المهم هنا اننا نؤكد هذه المعية بكل هذه الرموز والأعمال، تؤكد هذه المعية الواحدة بيننا وبين الذين ذهبوا، نؤكد ان الروح القدس الواحد يجمع بينهم وبيننا
...
*لهذا فالموقف الأرثوذكسى فى إستشفاع العـذراء والقـديسين، أى طـلب دعائهم لنا، الموقف الأرثوذكسى فى ذلك ليس أنهم جسر يوصلنا إلى الله ـ ذلك أن الله أقرب إلينا مما هم إلينا، وهذا التصوير أن الله بعأيد وأنهم هـم يقـربوننا إليه تصوير خاطئ ـ إنما هو أنهم هم معـنا فى صلاة واحدة**.*.. 

والقضية هى فقـط قـضية ناس مرتـبين حـول عـرش الله... 

ويمكننا القـول أن الذين سبقـونا إلى المجـد الإلهى انتهى جهادهم، أكملوا الجهاد الحسن... 

من هـذه الناحية هـم ثبتـوا فى سكون الله... 

نحسبهم كذلك بحيث أننا نعـتبر أنفسنا خطأة وأننا ما زلنا فى الجهاد فـيما هـم أكملوا الجهاد... 

ولا يختلف موقـف الإستشفاع هـذا عـن أى طـلب شفاعة... 

فمثلاً، عـندما يقـدّم أحـدنا تقـدمة للكنيسة فى عـيد قـديس ما يطلب إلى الكاهن أن يذكـر له اسمه فطـلب الشفاعة باسم هـذا القديس أو ذاك يكون من باب أن طـلبة البار تقـتدر كـثيرًا فى فعـلها. البار يصلى، طـبعًا فى الكنيسة، ولست أتكلم عـن الصلاة الطـقسية التى يرأسها الكاهـن من حيث الوظيفة، ولكنى اتكلم عـن الدعاء الخاص الذى نطـلب فيه شفاعة الأبـرار... 

من هـذه الناحية نحن نطـلب شفاعة الأولـين هـؤلاء الذين ينتـمون إلى الصف الأول من هـذه الصفـوف التى، فى النهاية، تتحـلق كلها حـول السيد المسيح... 

يسوع المسيح الشفيع الوحيد

من هـنا أنه يصبح سطـحـيًا هذا السؤال 

*لماذا نصلّى طـلبًا لشفاعة مريم العـذراء عـند الله فى حين أن الشفـيع الوحـيد عـند الله هو يسوع المسيح؟**.**.. 
*
المسيح هو الشفيع الوحـيد بين الله والناس ليس بمعـنى أنه يقـصينا ولكن بمعـنى أنه يقـصى شفاعة العهد القديم.. أى أن موسى لا يمكن أن يكـون شفـيعًا بين الناس والله، فالناس فى اليهودية بقـوا مفـصولين عـن الله إلى حـين أتى المسيح فاتحـدهم به... 
إذًا، *فالوسيط الوحـيد الذى يجـمع بين الله والناس هو يسوع المسيح*، كما يقـول الرسول بولس... 

أى هـو الذى عُـلّـق عـلى الخشبة.. فلأنه رُفع عـلى الخشبة ومات ثم قام ألصق الله بالناس... 

هـذا يعـنى أنه لا يوجـد إلتصـاق بين الله والناس عـن طـريق اليهـودية ولكن عـن طـريق العهـد الجـديد... 

وهكذا عـبارة الشفيع الوحـيد هى ليست لإقـصاء مريم أو بقية القديسين، كلمة وحـيد هى لإقـصاء الذين سبقـوا أى لإقـصاء شرعـية اليهود... 

وبالتالى فالمسيح يبقى الشفيع الوحـيد بين الله والناس ونحـن فـيه... 

إذًا، فهـذا الشفـيع الوحـيد بين الله والناس هو المسيح النامى العـملاق الذى ينمو من الآن وإلى آخـر الدهـر.. والذى يتناول جسد المسيح ودمه يلتصق به ويصبح جـزءًا من المسيح... 

إذًا، فالذى أصبح فى المسيح قائمًا من بين الأموات، الذى يتغـذى من القـيامة ويصبح إنسانًـا قياميـًا، هذا الإنسان يصلى فى المسيح، من جـوف المسيح يصلى ويبقى فى هـذه الوحـدانية المتشفعة، يبقى فى هـذا الكائن الوحـيد المتشفع من أجـل الناس...


  أن الموت لا يفصل أبناء الكنيسة بعضهم عن بعض ، فالذين رقدوا على رجاء القيامة منذ ان بدات الكنيسة يوم العنصرة وحتى الآن هم على اتصال مستمر لأنهم اعضاء جسد واحد هو المسيح. نؤمن أنهم احياء لأن الله إله أحياء والجميع عنده أحياء كما اوضح السيد له المجد، ولهذا لا تدعوهم الكنيسة امواتاً بل راقدين او منتقلين..

*ولهذا سأضع لك هنا شرحاً مفصلاً لترتيب خدمة " التقدمة " التي بها يحضّر الكاهن الخبز والخمر المقدمين للقداس الإلهي قبل بدء الذبيحة وهي مراسم متكاملة بذاتها وتوضح علاقتنا نحن الاحياء بالاخوة الراقدين والقديسين والعذراء مريم** :*

يجب أن يكون خبز الذبيحة مدوّراً ومن جزأين أحدهما فوق الآخر كرمز للطبيعتين البشرية والإلهية في يسوع المسيح ، على الوجه العلوي للخبز يوضع الطابع ( الختم ) والذي تشكل مقاطعه الأربعة الكلمات اليونانية :
*
IΣ XΣ NI KA **وتعني " يسوع المسيح الظافر** " .*

تُتَمم خدمة " التقدمة " من قبل الكاهن بصوت ورع خافت على المذبح المقدس وخلال هذه الخدمة تتلى صلاة الساعات الثالثة والسادسة .

يأخذ الكاهن خبزة التقدمة الأولى ويرسم إشارة الصليب عليها بالحربة المقدسة ثلاث مرات قائلاً " لتذكار ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح " ثم يرفع بالحربة الجزء المركزي من هذه الخبزة ( الذي عليه الطابع أو الختم المذكور ) بشكل مكعّب مردداً كلمات النبي أشعياء " ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ . مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ " ( أش53: 7-8) .

هذا الجزء المكعب الشكل يدعى " الحمل " ( يو1: 29 ) يوضع على الصينية المقدسة The diskos ثم يغرز الحربة بشكل صليب في الحمل قائلاً " يُذبح حمل الله الذي يرفع خطيئة العالم لأجل حياة العالم وخلاصه " ثم يطعن الجانب الأيمن من " الحمل " مردداً كلمات الإنجيلي " لكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ وَالَّذِي عَايَنَ شَهِدَ وَشَهَادَتُهُ حَقٌّ " ( يو19: 34 ) وهنا يُسكب الخمر في الكأس ممزوجاً بالماء تذكاراً لهذه الحادثة. 
*من خبزة التقدمة الثانية يقطع الكاهن جزءاً على اسم السيدة العذراء ويضعه في الصينية المقدسة عن يمين الحمل ومن خبزة التقدمة الثالثة المدعوة " **المراتب التسعة " تؤخذ تسعة اجزاء على اسم : *
القديسين ، يوحنا المعمدان ، الأنبياء ، الرسل ، الملائكة ، الشهداء ، الرهبان والمتوحدون ، الماقتي الفضة ، جدي المسيح الإله يواكيم وحنة ، والقديس الذي يٌحتفل بعيده أو تذكاره في ذلك اليوم ، القديس الذي تحمل الكنيسة التي يُقام بها السر اسمه ، وأخيراً القديس الذي ألّف الخدمة الليتورجية التي يجري الاحتفال بموجبها . وتوضع هذه الأجزاء على يسار الحمل على الصينية 

من خبزة التقدمة الرابعة تؤخذ أجزاء على اسم مراتب طغمة الكهنوت والإكليروس وكل الأحياء 

ومن خبزة التقدمة الخامسة تؤخذ أجزاء على اسم المسيحيين الأرثوذكسيين السابق رُقادهم

أخيراً تؤخذ أجزاء من القرابين التي يقدمها المؤمنون من اجل خلاصهم وصحتهم وحياتهم ورحمة أمواتهم ، وهذه الأجزاء توضع مع الأخرى على الصينية المقدسة تحت الحمل 

في النهاية يغطي الكاهن الأجزاء المرفوعة بقطعة معدنية لها شكل النجمة Asterisk ، ثم يغطي الصينية والكأس بقطعة خاصة ، ويرفعهما مصلياً للرب أن يبارك هذه القرابين المُقدّمة وأن يذكر أولئك الذين قدموها وأولئك الذين قُدِّمت من أجلهم .


  كل الأدوات والأفعال المستخدمة في إتمام هذه الخدمة لها معانٍ رمزية : فالصينية ترمز إلى مغارة بيت لحم وإلى الجلجلة ، والنجمة إلى نجمة بت لحم وإلى الصليب ، والغطاء يرمز إلى الأقمطة وإلى الأكفان ، الكأس يرمز إلى الكأس الذي به قدس السيد الخمر وحوّله إلى دمه ، الحمل الذي تم تحضيره يشير إلى محاكمة المسيح وآلامه وموته ، والطعن بالحربة يرمز إلى قيام احد الجنود بطعن جسد المسيح ليتأكد من موته ، وترتيب الأجزاء بهذا الشكل يشير إلى ملكوت الله الداخلي وأعضاؤه : مريم العذراء ، الملائكة ، جميع القديسين ، المؤمنون الأرثوذكسيون أحياء و أموات ، وفي الوسط الرأس الرب نفسه . رفعهم يشير إلى ظل الروح القدس الذي تشترك نعمته في السر العظيم
*
**لماذا نطلب نحن الأرثوذكس شفاعة القديسين والمسيح أوصانا أن نصلي لله فقط؟
هل يستطيع الراقدون أن يسمعوا صلاتنا ويستجيبوا لها؟
لماذا وما الحاجة لهذه الشفاعة ؟*

هذا سؤال تقليدي لكل من لا يعرف الكنيسة حق المعرفة *لأن مفهوم شفاعة** القديسين قد طغت عليه العادات الشعبية والخرافات عبر العصور ..أعتقد أن كل النقد الموجه لشفاعة القديسين ليس موجهاً للإيمان الكنسي بها بل للعادات الشعبية .. لذلك يمكن جمع هذه الانتقادات وصبّها في المنتدى الاجتماعي والتثقيفي وليس الديني* ..

حسناً قلتَ أن أخنوخ وإيليا هما شخصيتا العهد القديم الذين نعتقد بصعودهما للسماء بجسديهما .. وفي حادثة التجلي على جبل ثابور يظهر مع الرب المتجلي موسى النبي بجسده وروحه حياً متحدثاً مع الرب يسوع عن الخلاص المزمع أن يتممه. فهل موسى النبي أيضاً صعد بجسده للسماء ؟؟

في سفر الرؤيا يرى القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي الحبيب 24 شيخاً يخرّون ويسجدون للرب ( رؤ4: 4 -10 ) ، وهم الذين اشتراهم الخروف بدمه - أي ليسوا ملائكة ولا أرواح - حتى ولو كانوا أحياءً " كملائكة الله في السماء " .. كما رأى يوحنا جمعاً كبيراً من كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة أمام العرش يسبحون الرب ( 7: 9-11) وهم القادمون من الضيقة العظيمة وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوها بدم الرب .. وكانت صلوات القديسين ترتفع مع البخور على مذبح الذهب الذي امام العرش:

" ... الأربعة والعشرون شيخا أمام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخورا هي صلوات القديسين" (رؤ8:5)، "وجاء ملاك آخر وأعطي بخوراً كثيراً لكي يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذي أمام العرش. فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك أمام الله" (رؤ3:8،4) 

*الشيوخ في السماء حسب ما نفهم من سفر الرؤيا ، ويرفعون الصلوات مع البخور على مذبح الرب ، وهم احياء بأجساد وأرواح هذا الموت الذي يصيبنا ليس موتاً ، **نحن لا ندعوه موتاً بل رقاداً أو نوماً *كما قال الرب عن لعازر " لعازر قد نام " أو الصبية " لم تمت بل هي نائمة " . وبما أن المسيح انتصر بموته على الموت فلا نؤمن بعد بأن لهذا الموت العياني سلطان علينا ولا يقدر أن يفصلنا عن المسيح يسوع الذي نحن جميعاً فيه واحد ( هذه نقطة مهمة سنعود لها لاحقاً)


  ان قصور البعض عن فهم هذه العلاقة وهذه الرابطة المستمرة بين من سبق وانتقل منا إلى جوار المسيح وبين من لا يزال على قيد الحياة، هو بسبب "عدم وجود مفهوم الكنيسة الحقيقية لديهم ". *أي أنهم لا يدركون بعد بوضوح معنى عبارة** " **كنيسة واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسولية "* ويعتقدون أن الكنيسة على هذه الأرض هي الواحدة ، وأن الذي يرقد قد انتهى.

الفرق بينهم وبينا *أننا نؤمن بكنيسة واحدة على الأرض وفي السماء* ، إن كان جسد المسيح واحد لا يتقسّم ولا ينفصل ، وبأن المسيح نفسه كان بيننا على الأرض ولم يغادر عرش أبيه السماوي ولا لحظة ، وإن كنا نؤمن بأن المسيح يكون مع كنيسته في مدينتنا وفي مدن أخرى، وفي العالم أجمع بدون انقسام ولا انفصال ، وبأن كل المؤمنين بالمسيح هم واحد على اختلاف اعراقهم وقومياتهم لأنهم واحد في الجسد الواحد وهذا الجسد هو الكنيسة .. وبالتالي من هذا الإيمان الثابت لا نؤمن بأي شكل أن الذين رقدوا وانتقلوا من هذا العالم الحاضر قد انفصلوا عنا أو عن الكنيسة أو عن المسيح.. وعدم اليقين بهذه الوحدة إهانة للمسيح لا غير . لهذا ، كل أعضاء هذا الجسد الواحد يسمعون بعضهم ، يصلون من اجل بعضهم ، يحبون بعضهم .. يشفع بعضهم لأجل بعض . 

*إذا كنت أخي المؤمن لا تزال في شك من أمر الصلاة للقديسين وتخلط بينها وبين شفاعة المسيح أو بمعنى أدق وساطة المسيح " الوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس " فالمشكلة إذاً هي في مفهومك لهذه الوساطة**:*

*إن كنت تفهم منها وساطة المصالحة بين البشر والله ، فلا خلاف أن المسيح يسوع مخلصنا الوحيد ووسيطنا الأوحد .. أما إن كنت تريد أن تفهمها معنا كما نحن نفهمها حقاً وهي الصلاة المشتركة ككنيسة واحدة جامعة في السماء وعلى الأرض على حد سواء وبصوت واحد وعزمٍ متفق فسيستقيم عندها المعنى الذي يريده  من هذه " الشفاعة أو الوساطة أو الصلاة لأجل بعضنا**"*
*لا صحة أن الشفاعة للأحياء فقط أي للذين على هذه الأرض لأننا أوضحنا كيف أن الجميع أحياء " أجساداً وأرواحاً " وأنهم جميعاً كنيسة واحدة ، جسد واحد ، وصلاتهم صلاة واحدة ترتفع مجتمعة امام مذبح الرب بعضهم لأجل بعض**.*


*كيف نقول " أيها القديس فلان خلصنا .. يا عذراء خلصينا .. " ؟*

لا خلاف أن المخلص هو المسيح يسوع لا غير ، وليس باسم آخر غيره ينبغي أن نخلص . فالمسيح خلصنا من الموت وأعادنا إلى الشركة مع الثالوث الأقدس وإلى الحياة الفردوسية التي فقدناها بالخطايا.
*أما خلاص القديسين ومريم ... فهو** رفع صلواتنا ممزوجة مع صلواتهم لكي نستطيع أن نتجاوز مسافة هذا العمر مقتدين بهم ومحروسين بصلواتهم المرتفعة أمام مذبح الرب ، لأنهم أحباء الرب ومختاروه أيضاً 

المسيحي البارّ بهذا المفهوم يقدر أن يخلّص " لأن صلاة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلتها " . ما معنى تقتدر ؟ أي تساعد وتعزي وتشجع .. ما علاقة تقتدر هنا بخلاص المسيح وحده لنا ؟ لا علاقة ولا رابط بينهما** .*

القديس بولس يخلص ( رو11: 14 )" فإني أقول لكم أيها الأمم: بما أني أنا رسول للأمم أمجد خدمتي ، لعلي أغير أنسبائي وأخلص أناسا منهم " ، فهل يعني هنا أن بولس سيخلصهم أم المسيح بواسطة بشارة بولس لهم ؟ 

الكرازة تخلص " لأنه إذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة استحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة " ( 1كور1: 21) 

المقصود هنا من الأمثلة توضيح الفرق بين إيماننا - الواحد - بأن المسيح مخلصنا الوحيد ، *وبين معنى الخلاص الذي نعنيه بعباراتنا الليتورجية " يا** والدة الإله خلصينا ، يا قديس فلان خلصنا ... " يعني بعبارات أبسط ساعدنا ، قوينا ، صلي معنا لكي ننال الخلاص .. وأما الخلاص فلا نناله من أحد إلا يسوع المسيح*

يعترض البعض على أن القديسين الذين يتحدث عنهم سفر الرؤيا هم الأحياء ، ولدحض مزاعمهم يكفي أن نرجع لسفر الرؤيا معاً فنقرأ 

بعد هذا نظرت وإذا باب مفتوح في السماء، والصوت الأول الذي سمعته كبوق يتكلم معي قائلا: "اصعد إلى هنا فأريك ما لا بد أن يصير بعد هذا"..." وللوقت صرت في الروح، ... وحول العرش أربعة وعشرون عرشا ورأيت على العروش أربعة وعشرين شيخا جالسين متسربلين بثياب بيض، وعلى رؤوسهم أكاليل من ذهب " ( رؤ4: 1-4)


  فهل كان يتحدث يوحنا عن الأحياء وعن الأرض وما عليها ، أم عن حادثة انخطاف بالروح القدس إلى السماء لرؤية ما هو مزمع أن يكون في نهاية الأيام واقتراب موعد المجيء الثاني العظيم ؟ من الواضح أن المشهد سماوي وليس أرضي ، ومن الواضح أن من هم حول العرش هم من الذين سبق رقادهم

- يقولون أن القديسين هم الأحياء المؤمنين ! فعندما يرقدون على اسم الرب ورجاء القيامة والحياة الأبدية هل يصبحون غير قديسين ؟ بالطبع لا، وبالتالي الراقدون وهم قديسون سيبقون قديسين بعد رقادهم.

- من المشهد السماوي في سفر الرؤيا ومن الإصحاحات التي تليه ننفي وبشكل قاطع أن الراقدين هم معزولون وليسوا على علم وإدراك بما يحدث في العالم، وأنهم ممنوعون من التدخل بيننا وبين الله
*هل يوجد قديسين متخصصين ؟؟*
*
**أما مسألة وجود قديس للسرطان وقديس للفالج وغيرها ليست من المسلّمات التي تعلمها الكنيسة، الناس تتوجه بالصلاة مثلاً وتطلب شفاعة قديس عاني من نفس المرض أو منحه الرب قدرة على الشفاء من بعض الأمراض . هذا ليس من صلب تعليم الكنيسة وفيه تطرف مبالغ به لا تقول به الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية* .




*لماذا نطلب شفاعة القديسين؟ 
أ لم يوصِ المسيح أن نصلي لله فقط و ليس للقديسين؟
هل يستطيع القديسون أن يسمعوا صلواتنا و يستجيبوا لها وهم أموات؟ 
هل يوجد مخلّص آخر سوى المسيح؟ 
**ولماذا نحتاج إلى وسطاء بيننا وبين المسيح*؟

*هل يوجد شفاعة للقديسين؟* 
هذه سؤال تقليدي تقريباً، ممن لا يعرفون الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة حق المعرفة، وبخاصة أن مفهوم شفاعة القديسين قد تلوث بالاعتقادات الشعبية والخرافات على مدى العصور. لنحاول الإجابة عليها باختصار، ذاكرين بعض الأمثلة الكتابية لا كلها، معتمدين قدر الإمكان على الكتاب المقدس لكي تصل الإجابة إلى أكبر عدد ممكن من القرّاء.

في لوقا 20: 37-38 يُظهر الرب يسوع أن إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب هم أحياء عند الله ولسيوا أمواتاً، لأن الله "ليس إله أموات بل إله أحياء، لأن الجميع عنده أحياء". ومثل الغني ولعازر (لو 16: 19-31) *يُظهر الغني لم ينسَ إخوته* *حتى بعد موته*. وفي تجلّي الرب على الجبل (متى17: 1-9) *يظهر أن موسى لم يكن* *مائتاً كما نفهم الموت بل كان حياً ويتحدث إلى يسوع*. وفي رسالة بولس إلى أهل فيلبي1: 23-24 يقول: " لي اشتهاء أن انطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جدا. 24 ولكن أن أبقى في الجسد ألزم من أجلكم ". *فلو كان الإنسان بعد موته** يدخل في حالة غير واعية مثل الرقاد أوالنوم، لما فضّل بولس أن يموت و"ينام" ويصير "غير واعٍ"، بل حتماً لكان قد فضّل أن يظلّ حياً في شركة واعية مع **المسيح. *وفي سفر الرؤيا رأي يوحنا أربعة وعشرين شيخاً "يخرّون ... ويسجدون للحي إلى الأبد" (رؤ4: 4-10). هؤلاء الشيوخ هم الذين قد اشتراهم الخروف بدمه من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة (رؤ5: 9). لهذا فهؤلاء الشيوخ ليسوا ملائكة بل بشراً قديسين، يقدمون بخوراً الذي هو صلوات القديسين (رؤ 5: 8). أيضاً رأي يوحنا " نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله ومن اجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم " (رؤ6: 9). *فهل كانت هذه النفوس في حالة رقاد وغير واعية؟* *طبعاً لا. *لأن النص يقول: " و صرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضي وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض؟ " (رؤ6: 10)؟. لكن يوحنا يضيف: "وإذا جمع كثير لم يستطع أحدٌ أن يعدّه من كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة واقفون أمام العرش... وهم يصرخون قائلين: الخلاص لإلهنا الجالس على العرش وللخروف ... آمين. البركة والمجد والحكمة والشكر ... لإلهنا إلى أبد الآبدين" (رؤ7: 9-11). هذا الجمع الكثير "هم الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيّضوا ثيابهم بدم الخروف. من أجل ذلك هم أمام عرشِ الله ويخدمونه نهاراً وليلاً في هيكله والجالس على العرش يحلّ فوقهم" (رؤ7: 14-15). *إذاً كل القديسين الراقدين في المسيح هم "أمام** عرش الله"، أحياءً، يسجدون له ويصرخون له، ولا ينسون الذين على الأرض" (*رؤ6: 10). أين هي صلوات القديسين هنا؟ إنها مقدمة من ملاك مع البخور "على مذبح الذهب الذي أمام العرش" (رؤ8: 3-4). *لاحظ هنا الليتورجيا الكنسية في** السماء والليتورجيا المقامة على الأرض هنا هي جزء منها**!*

*لكن المعارضون يقولون: *إن القديس بولس يتكلم عن الموتى كراقدين (اتس4: 13)، وبالتالي لا يستطيع الراقدون أن يسمعونا. في النص المقتبس هنا يتحدث بولس إلى الذين فقدوا أحداً بالموت لكي يعزّيهم لكي لا يحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم (1تس4: 13). فالموتى بالنسبة لنا نحن الأحياء هنا يبجون راقدين، لا حياة فيهم، ولا يسمعون ولا يتحركون. هذا بالنسبة للناحية الجسدية، لكنهم أحياء روحياً عند الله.

*كيف نعرف أنهم أحياء عند الله؟* بالإضافة إلى ما سبق لنتأمل النقاط التالية: يقول يسوع: "أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي وإن مات فسيحيا" (يو11: 25). "... بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة" (يو5: 24). و*الرقاد هو النوم** كما فهمه الرسل لمّا قال لهم يسوع إنّ لعازر رقد. وبما أنّ روحه ستعود إليه مثل ابنة يايروس (لو8: 55). فالموت هنا رقاد لأن لعازر سيقوم. فهو حيّ لم يمت. لكن إن كان الله إله أحياء لا إله أموات، فكيف يموت من آمن بالمسيح؟ من الواضح هنا أن الموت ليس بعد موتاً. كل المسيحيين سيموتون جسدياً. لكنهم لا يموتون روحياً. فالموت يفصلهم جسدياً عن الأحياء هنا ولكنه لا يفصلهم روحياً عن الله. الخطيئة وحدها تفصلنا عن الله. أيضاً بما أن كل المسيحيين هم أعضاءٌ في الكنيسة، جسد المسيح الواحد، إذ، "لا موت ولا حياة .. نقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله" (رو8: 38-39). وبما "أن المحبة لا تسقط أبداً" (1كور 13: 8)، فلا توجد قوة للموت علينا. فالمسيح قد قهر الموت بموته**.*

*السؤال هنا: حتى لو كان الراقدون بالمسيح أحياء عند الله، فعلى أي أساس نصلي إلى القديسين طالبين شفاعتهم؟*

يقول القديس بولس: "فاطلب أول كل شيء أن تقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات و تشكرات لأجل جميع الناس " (1تيمو2: 1). إذاً كان بولس يطلب من كل المسيحيين أن يصلّوا لأجل جميع الناس، فكم بالأحرى أن يطلب من القديسين الذين سبقونا، خاصة أنهم أقرب إلى المسيح كما يشهد القديس بولس عن نفسه (فيلبي1: 23-24). فالموت لا يفصلنا عن الراقدين وعن المسيح كما وجدنا. وقد رأينا مع القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي كيف تُقدم صلوات القديسين مع البخور أمام عرش الرب في السماء (رؤ8: 3 و5: 8). لهذا إذا طلبنا من القديسين أن يصلّوا من أجلنا فإننا نحقق وصية الرسول (1تيمو2: 1)، ونحن على ثقة بأن المسيح سيسمع هذه الصلوات لأنها مقدمة أمام عرشه السماوي (رؤ8: 3).

*هنا قد يقول المعارضون:* ألم يقل الكتاب: "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح " (1تيمو2: 5). لماذا نطلب وسيطاً آخر ولدينا وساطة يسوع؟ ونحن نسأل بدورنا: ماذا يعني بولس هنا بكلمة "وسيط"؟ إنه لا يتكلم عن وساطة الصلاة، بل عن المصالحة بين الإنسان الساقط والله بيسوع المسيح الذي وهو الله قد صار إنساناً ليتمّم هذه المصالحة. لو كان بولس يقصد أنه لا يوجد شفيع بالصلاة سوى يسوع فلماذا يطلب أن تُقام صلوات لأجل جميع الناس (1تيمو2: 5)؟ لماذا يطلب بولس مني أن أصلي للآخرين؟ ألا يستطيع الآخرون أن يصلوا من أجل أنفسهم؟ *طبعاً يستطيعون، ولكن الله يريدنا** أن نكون لحمة واحدة بالصلاة، لهذا نطلب من القديسين، الأحياء والذين سبقونا أن يصلوا من أجلنا. وفي الحقيقة فالذين هم في السماء يستطيعون أن يصلوا لنا أكثر بدون انقطاع*.

*لكن لماذا يجب أن أطلب شفاعة القديسين وأن يصلوا من أجلي؟* ألا يقول الكتاب إن المسيح وحده هو المخلّص، وبالتالي لماذا لا أصلي له وحده، لأنه سيسمعني حتماً؟ أنا سأوجه هذا السؤال لبولس نفسه، وأسأل، لماذا يا بولس تريديني أن أصلي لأجل جميع الناس (1تيمو2: 5)؟ ألا يستطيع الناس أن يصلّوا لأجل أنفسهم؟
*أولاً بالطبع إن المسيح هو المخلص وحده. لكننا لا يمكننا أن نهمل شركة **القديسين وشفاعتهم، لأن المسيح نفسه يريدنا أن نفعل هذا.* فالمسيح من جهة هو المخلص، لكن الكتاب يقول:
المسيحي يخلّص أيضاً (يع5: 20 ؛ يهو22: 23)؛ القديس بولس يخلّص (رو11: 14)؛ الكرازة تخلّص (1كور1: 21؛ 1تيمو4: 16)؛ المعمودية تخلّص (1بط3: 21)؛ الصلاة تخلّص (يع5: 15)؛ الملائكة تخلّص (أشعيا63: 9).

*كيف يخلّص هؤلاء جميعاً؟ أبقوتهم؟ أم بتقواهم؟ *
بالطبع بالمسيح، وفي المسيح ومع المسيح، وبدون المسيح لا يوجد خلاص. بالطريقة نفسها تخلّصنا صلوات القديسين بالمسيح فقط، لأن المسيح نفسه قال: "إن ثبتم في وثبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم " (يو15: 7). أي إذا طلب القديسون من أجلنا في الصلاة إلى الرب سيستجيب الرب لهم. إذاً شفاعة القديسين لنا تحقق وصية الرب أن نحب بعضنا بعضاًَ (يو15: 12)، وأن نصلي معاًَ (متى18: 19؛ 1تيمو2: 1؛ كولوسي4: 2-4؛ أفسس6: 18). فلا أحد يُخلَّص وحيداً. لأننا كلنا جسدٌ واحدٌ، إيمانٌ واحد، وصلاة واحدة، ولا أحد يكمل بدون الآخرين (عبرانيين11: 39-40). إن الإيمان بالمسيح يقودنا إلى المعمودية فنصير أعضاء في جسد المسيح، الكنيسة، فنصلّي من جهة إلى الله، ومن جهة أخرى نطلب من المسيحيين على الأرض وفي السماء، أن يصلّوا من أجلنا (أن يتشفّعوا) إلى المسيح في خلاص نفوسنا. هكذا نحقق كوننا واحداً في المسيح كما طلب المسيح نفسه إلى الله الآب (يوحنا17: 21)..

من جهة أخرى لا يمكن أن تكون شفاعة القديسين حجة لإهمالنا وتقاعسنا في حياة الإيمان والصلاة. لأن صلوات الآخرين لن تفيدنا في هذه الحالة. 


*عن كتاب سألتني فأجبتك*
* س: 181*
* د. عدنان طرابلسي*


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا
ومجهود رائع استاذ اوريجانوس 
الشفاعه هى التحام الكنيسه المنتصره بالكنيسه المجاهده 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك لمجد اسمه


----------

